# Personal experience questions with clomid



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello, taking my third clomid 50mg tab tonight (First cycle on clomid)

1. When does the average person ov on clomid? I read somewhere 5-10 days after the last tablet? 

2. If you usually have long cycles without clomid will you likely have long cycles on clomid too?

3. Do OPK's work with clomid? 

4. Can I use my clearblue monitor with Clomid?

4. When should we start bd'ing or is it the same as without clomid (ie, look at chart, opks etc). 

Has clomid altered your af length and cycle length? Mine seems to have dried up after the first tablet so I only had 2 days of flow.
Any personal experiences would be greatly appreciated thanks!

Thanks girlies and hope it works for us all soon!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi JPS

This is only my first cycle on Clomid so I can answer some of your Qs but I'm sure the ladies with lots more experience will be along shortly to help fill in the gaps and offer more advice 

*1. When does the average person ov on clomid? I read somewhere 5-10 days after the last tablet?*
>> Approximately, yes. You're being scanned on CD7/CD8 right? The sonographer will be able to give you a better idea of when you are due to OV based on the size of your follicles at that scan (and any other scans he may schedule for you a few days later. I had one on CD12 which was too early and one on CD15 which was spot on and about 24 hours later I OV'd (confirmed by temp chart)).

Are you having a trigger jab? If yes, you'll OV about 36 hours after that (but anytime between 24-48 hours after). If not, don't worry, the scans will give you a good indication of when you need to start BMS-ing.

Here's a calculator that might help:
http://babymed.com/Tools/fertility/clomid/Default.aspx

*2. If you usually have long cycles without clomid will you likely have long cycles on clomid too?*
This is my first full cycle since stopping the BCP a year ago so can't speak from experience, however I've read that Clomid can affect cycle length and some months it may be shorter, sometimes longer. Or, it might not change for you.

*3. Do OPK's work with clomid?*
If you have PCOS you can get a false +ve with an OPK. If you don't, I'm not sure whether Clomid would affect the result.

*4. Can I use my clearblue monitor with Clomid?*
Not sure sorry!

*4. When should we start bd'ing or is it the same as without clomid (ie, look at chart, opks etc). *
Try the calculator at the link above. Most clinics advise BMS from CD10-CD20 at least every second day. When you get a more accurate date for OV from your scans, you could increase it to every day from 3/4 days prior to OV, OV day and then 1-2 days afterwards as well.

Hope this helps! Sorry I couldn't answer all your Qs.


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. How are you feeling with the clomid? I just feel tired. Do you take 50mg? The online calculator is great thanks. Best of luck, we will have to keep each other posted. I dont have pcos.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

H J - yes, I was taking 50mg from CD2-CD6.  I consider myself VERY lucky as the only s/e I felt was a dry mouth about halfway through taking the tabs, and a few mornings waking up feeling hot.  I took my tabs at night after reading lots of posts on FF and I'm sure that helped.

Having said that, next month might be the total opposite!

I did warn my DH that Clomid can cause mood swings, etc - but to be honest I'm a bit moody normally, so maybe the Clomid just balanced me out    (That's what he says anyway.)

That's great you don't have PCOS - one less thing to worry about!  I believe OPKs should work for you.  The line needs to be at least the same colour or darker as the control line to indicate your OV is approaching.  There are some photos of example OPK results posted on FF if you take a look.

Good luck with it all


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you! I have been using cheapie opks for some time now but never get a positive. Doing all the right things, not drinking too much water before, testing 2-3 times a day. I think they weren't working because I wasn't ovulating! duh!

Good luck with it all and heaps of    to you too. Let me know how you go.


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello JPS,

I'm on my 2nd month on clomid and i'm on CD21. I'll try and answer some of your question,
1, first month i was not doing any OPK's just hoping. I had my CD21 bloods done which came back 121. On this cycle i bought Digital clearblue OPK's and got a +ive on cd13 along with watery CM. KD is right with 5-10 days after.

2. I normaly am all over the place with my periods, normally lasting 28 - 42 days. last month on clomid was 32. The idea was to regulate my periods.

3, Am hoping OPK's do work with clomid though myself have read contradictory things

4, am not sure about that one as i'm quite new to clomid, I read a book recently by Zita west who thinks that checking out you cm is a great indicator for ovulation.

Good luck to you on clomid. I'm on a love hate relationship with them!!
x


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Anj said:


> Hello JPS,
> 
> I'm on my 2nd month on clomid and i'm on CD21. I'll try and answer some of your question,
> 1, first month i was not doing any OPK's just hoping. I had my CD21 bloods done which came back 121. On this cycle i bought Digital clearblue OPK's and got a +ive on cd13 along with watery CM. KD is right with 5-10 days after.
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions. I hope this is your last month on Clomid and you get your bfp at the end of it. I am charting my cm, temps etc. The Zita West book is really good. I also like 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility' as an excellent reference book.


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi JPS

Sorry I cant answer many of the questions, however I am taking my 3rd clomid tab tonight and on cd 4. It is also my first cycle of clomid (this time round ttc no.2) I thought we could be cycle buddies if you want and share our experiences as we go along.

I phoned my con tonight and she wants me to have a follicle tracking scan on day 13, which is the 2nd July.
So far I have not had a side effects this cycle.

How are things with you

SS


----------

